# Hessen Cup



## hefra (3. Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch den Hessen Cup? 

Das erste Rennen ist am 5.4. und durch die recht kurze Fahrzeit von 75 min wäre es eigentlich der perfekte Saisoneinstieg. Da es in der Nähe von Kassel, in Naumburg stattfindet ist auch die Anfahrt kein Problem. In ca. 1 Stunde wäre ich da. Also wesentlich schneller als ich es gewohnt bin...

Wie ist die Strecke und das drum herrum? 

Die Homepage vom Cup ist leider noch auf dem Stand von 08, der Termin steht aber schon im Rad-net.


----------



## Dennis2901 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bin 08 dort gestartet. Ist eigentlich eine Nachwuchsserie, mit Trial, Slalom und XC-Rennen für U15/U17. Startzeit hatte sich um ca. 2 Std. verschoben. Sind dann - glaub ich - U19, U23, Elite, Damen und Senioren in einem Rennen gefahren. War sehr eng. Die Strecke war aber ok.

Ciao Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenteufel (5. Februar 2009)

hi bin das Rennen die letzten beiden Jahren gefahren, finde die Strecke super
Ist eine kurze Rund bei der man eine kurze Treppe hochlaufen muss, technisch ist die Strecke nicht das so anspruchsvoll, 

Ich finde perfeckt für den Saison Einstieg.

Meiner Meinung hat sich der Start "nur" um 1 Stunde verschoben.
-war etwas ärgerlich aber damit musste jeder Leben, ich denkt das dies dieses Jahr besser wird man hatte einfach nicht mit so vielen Teilnehmern gerechnet
2007 waren deutlich weniger am Start


----------



## RoliePolieOlie (30. März 2009)

Geht die Strecke nur auf Asphalt und Schotter oder ist da auch Trailanteil dabei?

Und wisst ihr vielleicht was die Startgebuhr ist, die Hompage geht recht sparsam mit Infos um;-)


----------



## Rappsbanane (16. April 2010)

www.mtb-hessencup.de

...bald geht's wieder los!

Wer ist am Start?


----------



## powderJO (16. April 2010)

warum sind eigentlich auch bei den kurzen cc-rennen die startzeiten so früh?


----------



## Rappsbanane (16. April 2010)

Der Start von Rennen 1 ist um 11:00 Uhr. Ist doch eigentlich OK. Irgendwann muss es halt los gehen!


----------



## Scaler94 (23. April 2010)

Am Sonntag gehts los in Naumburg.
Die Strecke kenn ich nicht, aber die Bilder auf der Seite vom veranstalteten Verein sehen ziemlich langweilig aus.
Und 2.2km find ich auch ziemlich kurz für eine Runde??


----------



## homburger (26. April 2010)

Den gleichen Eindruck habe ich auch. Wird super propagiert der CC Sport!
Da kann ich auch ne Stunde auf unserem REWE Parkplatz im Kreis fahren...


----------



## alex80 (26. April 2010)

homburger schrieb:


> Den gleichen Eindruck habe ich auch. Wird super propagiert der CC Sport!
> Da kann ich auch ne Stunde auf unserem REWE Parkplatz im Kreis fahren...



Bevor du solch ein Statement abgibst, hättest du vielleicht mitfahren sollen. Die Strecke ist gut und sicher kein Parkplatzgebolze.


----------



## racejo (27. April 2010)

Hat jemand die Ergebnislisten parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckhard Haas (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Streckenbilder von unserer "Parkplatzrunde" in Gedern auf unsere 
Homepage www.hwg-radsport.de - MTB Hessencup gestellt. Termin 27.Juni 2010 Steckenvideo folgt.


----------



## Rappsbanane (10. Mai 2010)

Eckhard Haas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein paar Streckenbilder von unserer "Parkplatzrunde" in Gedern auf unsere
> Homepage www.hwg-radsport.de - MTB Hessencup gestellt. Termin 27.Juni 2010 Steckenvideo folgt.











Cool, die Bilder sehen echt vielversprechend aus! 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit Starrgabel anreisen...  Wie hoch ist den der Drop?


----------



## Hotte7 (9. Juni 2010)

suche Fotos vom 2.Lauf mtb Hessencup 2010 in Herborn... ( Startnummer 252)....Ich habe auch welche gemacht!!!!


----------



## Rappsbanane (23. März 2011)

So, am 3. April geht es in Naumburg wieder los mit dem Hessen Cup.

Hier sind alle Termine:

03.04.2011 Naumburg
08.05.2011 Bad Endbach
19.06.2011 Gedern
30. + 31.07.2011 Lohr am Main
07.08.2011 Rodheim-Bieber
17. + 18.09.2011 Herborn
03.10.2011 Roßbach/Spessart

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Domme02 (24. März 2011)

lohnt sich eine 1,5 stundige Anfahrt? Wie sieht es mit Junioren Startern aus? nicht das ich auf einmal alleine da stehe 
Wie lange ist die Renndauer für U19?


----------



## Rappsbanane (24. März 2011)

Ja, die Starterfelder bei den Junioren sind leider oft sehr klein. Am besten du bringst ein paar Vereinskameraden mit ;-)

Hier gibt es auch die aktuelle Meldeliste: http://www.mtb-hessencup.de/index.php?p=anmeldungen-liste&va=0
Leider ohne Altersklasse.
Bitte doch den Veranstalter darum die Altersklasse hinzuzufügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (24. März 2011)

Mail ist raus.        Kannst du mir etwas zur Strecke sagen? bist du schonmal in Naumburg gestartet?


----------



## Rappsbanane (24. März 2011)

Technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll aber dafür schnell. Viele Kurven, kleine Anstiege und Abfahrten. Sehr kurze Runde. Auffällig viele Zweikämpfe. Waldboden, ein paar Wurzeln, Treppe (evtl. als Laufpassage).


----------



## hefra (24. März 2011)

Mir lag die Strecke nicht so, trotzdem wäre ich dieses Jahr gerne wieder gefahren. Habe aber leider keine Zeit an dem Tag.

Die Strecke ist in einem Wäldchen, teils recht eng gesteckt. Was mir nicht gefallen hat, es geht auf einem Weg den Berg runter, und später auf dem gleichen Weg wieder hoch, in der Mitte war Absperrband, dadurch wurde die Abfahrt viel zu eng. Unten kam dann die Treppen, hatte was von Cross mit 40-50 auf einen Treppe zu fahren abspringen und hochlaufen.


----------



## Rappsbanane (30. März 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Mail ist raus.



Hast du eine Antwort bekommen. Passiert ist leider nichts.


----------



## Domme02 (31. März 2011)

Rappsbanane schrieb:


> Hast du eine Antwort bekommen. Passiert ist leider nichts.



derjenige wollte den Vorschlag weiterleiten....schade das nichts passiert ist.

Ich bin am Sonntag trotzdem dabei. Endlich wieder ein Rennen nach 6 Monaten Winterpause


----------



## Rappsbanane (4. April 2011)

So, der erste Lauf 2011 ist rum und man kann wirklich sagen, dass sich der Hessen Cup stetig steigert. Die Starterfelder werden immer größer und die Orga ist wirklich gut. 
Eine gelungene Veranstaltung!

Nur an der Bratwurst sollte dringend gearbeitet werden. Ein Holzkohlegrill sollte es schon sein...


----------



## alex80 (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

war auch am Start, einen Rennbericht zu der durchaus gelungenen Veranstaltung gibt es hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=53

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Rappsbanane (4. April 2011)

alex80 schrieb:


> ... einen Rennbericht zu der durchaus gelungenen Veranstaltung gibt es hier:
> 
> http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=53
> ...
> Alex


----------



## flado (4. April 2011)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war auch am Start, einen Rennbericht zu der durchaus gelungenen Veranstaltung gibt es hier:
> 
> ...


 sei gegrüßt kaufunger junge...coole seite...guter bericht!!!
starke leistung!!!!bei mir lief es nicht ganz so gut in runde 2
hexenschuß im rücken,aber trotzdem durchgekämpft....
will hoffen das ich bis zum kyffhäuser wieder fit bin...
bis dann und weiter schön druck auf die pedale werde deine ergebnisse weiter verfolgen...
der fahrer aus baunatal mit dem großen M  auf dem rücken...
man sieht sich....


----------



## alex80 (4. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> sei gegrüßt kaufunger junge...coole seite...guter bericht!!!
> starke leistung!!!!bei mir lief es nicht ganz so gut in runde 2
> hexenschuß im rücken,aber trotzdem durchgekämpft....
> will hoffen das ich bis zum kyffhäuser wieder fit bin...
> ...



 Danke, bis nächsten Samstag...! Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. April 2011)

Übersehe ich etwas oder sind GAR KEINE Hobby Junioren (U19m) mitgefahren?

Dann wäre es ja doch nicht so schlimm das ich wegen Krankheit  nicht starten konnte.


----------



## Domme02 (30. April 2011)

kommendes Wochenede steht das nächste Rennen in Bad Endbach an. Wie ist das Rennen so? Erfahrungen? Das Video hier zeigt die Strecke von 2008:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LGEwLtSGLY"]YouTube        - 1.[/nomedia] ...sieht ja ganz gut aus.


----------

